#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Άρθρο 30. — Δικαίωμα έκπτωσης του φόρου ( ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ ΦΠΑ ΕΞΟΔΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΠΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΣΟΔΩΝ ) - ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ

## accounter

Άρθρο 30. — Δικαίωμα έκπτωσης του φόρου

*Δικαίωμα έκπτωσης του φόρου
*
1. Ο υποκείμενος δικαιούται να εκπέσει, από το φόρο που αναλογεί στις ενεργούμενες από αυτόν πράξεις παράδοσης αγαθών, παροχής υπηρεσιών και ενδοκοινοτικής απόκτησης αγαθών, το φόρο με τον οποίο έχουν επιβαρυνθεί η παράδοση αγαθών και η παροχή υπηρεσιών που έγιναν σε αυτόν και η εισαγωγή αγαθών, που πραγματοποιήθηκε από αυτόν, καθώς και το φόρο που οφείλεται για τις ενδοκοινοτικές αποκτήσεις αγαθών που πραγματοποιήθηκαν από αυτόν [112] .

Ειδικά, για τα αγαθά επένδυσης, το δικαίωμα έκπτωσης κρίνεται οριστικά κατά το χρόνο έναρξης χρησιμοποίησης των αγαθών αυτών [113] .

Η έκπτωση αυτή παρέχεται κατά το μέρος που τα αγαθά και οι υπηρεσίες χρησιμοποιούνται για την πραγματοποίηση πράξεων που υπάγονται στο φόρο [114] .

2. Δικαίωμα έκπτωσης του φόρου παρέχεται επίσης στον υποκείμενο κατά το μέρος που τα αγαθά ή οι υπηρεσίες χρησιμοποιούνται:

α) για την πραγματοποίηση στο εξωτερικό των δραστηριοτήτων που προβλέπουν οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 4, εφόσον αυτές θα παρείχαν δικαίωμα έκπτωσης του φόρου, αν είχαν πραγματοποιηθεί στο εσωτερικό της χώρας,

β) για την παροχή υπηρεσιών και την παράδοση αγαθών που απαλλάσσονται από το φόρο. σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των περ. λ΄ και λγ΄ της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 22, αντίστοιχα,

γ) για τις πράξεις που απαλλάσσονται από το φόρο, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 24, 25, 26, 27 και 28.

δ) για τις εργασίες που απαλλάσσονται από το φόρο, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των περ. ιθ΄, κ΄, κα΄, κγ΄, κδ΄ και κε΄ της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 22, εφόσον ο λήπτης είναι εγκαταστημένος εκτός της Κοινότητας ή οι εργασίες αυτές συνδέονται άμεσα με αγαθά που εξάγονται σε χώρα εκτός της Κοινότητας.

ε) για τη διάθεση δώρων μέχρις αξίας δέκα (10) ευρώ και δειγμάτων.

στ) για την πραγματοποίηση πράξεων του τρίτου εδαφίου της παρ. 9 του άρθρου 19 [115] .

3. Το δικαίωμα έκπτωσης γεννάται κατά το χρόνο που ο φόρος καθίσταται απαιτητός, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 16, 17 και 18.

Ειδικά, προκειμένου για ευκαιριακή παράδοση καινούργιων μεταφορικών μέσων, η οποία απαλλάσσεται σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της περ. β της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 28, το δικαίωμα έκπτωσης γεννάται κατά το χρόνο της παράδοσης [116] .

*4. Δεν παρέχεται δικαίωμα έκπτωσης του φόρου με τον οποίο έχουν επιβαρυνθεί οι δαπάνες:
*
α) αγοράς, εισαγωγής ή ενδοκοινοτικής απόκτησης καπνοβιομηχανικών προϊόντων.

*β) αγοράς, εισαγωγής ή ενδοκοινοτικής απόκτησης οινοπνευματωδών ή αλκοολούχων ποτών, εφόσον αυτά προορίζονται για την πραγματοποίηση μη φορολογητέων πράξεων [117] .

γ) δεξιώσεων, ψυχαγωγίας και φιλοξενίας γενικά,

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΠΙΠΕΙ Ο ΦΠΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΞΟΔΩΝ ΥΠΟΔΟΧΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΚΤΛ !!

δ) στέγασης, τροφής, ποτών, μετακίνησης και ψυχαγωγίας για το προσωπικό ή τους εκπροσώπους της επιχείρησης,

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΠΙΠΤΕΙ Ο ΦΠΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΞΟΔΩΝ ΔΙΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΣΕ ΞΕΝ/ΧΕΙΟ , ΤΡΟΦΗΣ, ΠΟΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ .

ε) αγοράς, εισαγωγής ή ενδοκοινοτικής απόκτησης επιβατικών αυτοκινήτων ιδιωτικής χρήσης μέχρι εννέα (9) θέσεων, μοτοσικλετών και μοτοποδηλάτων, σκαφών και αεροσκαφών ιδιωτικής χρήσης που προορίζονται για αναψυχή ή αθλητισμό, καθώς και οι δαπάνες καυσίμων, επισκευής, συντήρησης, μίσθωσης και κυκλοφορίας αυτών γενικά.*

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΠΙΠΤΕΙ Ο ΦΠΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΓΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΩΝ , ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΩΝ , ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΜΙΣΘΩΣΗΣ , ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ Ε.Ι.Χ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ Ι.Χ.

Η διάταξη αυτή δεν εφαρμόζεται για τα πιο πάνω μεταφορικά μέσα εφόσον προορίζονται για πώληση, μίσθωση ή μεταφορά προσώπων με κόμιστρο,

----------

